# Dan Henderson Vs Vitor Belfort



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

I was goining crazy ovr this fight i kept yelling at Dan HIT EM HIT EM.....great fight that fight was great i knew he was gonna beat up Belfort....



the one that got me was that stinking Baroni he freakn spanked Nishi i was upset over that one


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Man, I wished the Phenom would have shown up against Hendo. I was Vitor to win but he isn't the same.*


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*hmm*

wat you thinks wrong with him????


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

vitor is not impressive at all, i think hes finished. hes got great grappling, but his "fast hands" are not so great anymore... not sure, but i dont think he landed(or even tried) a single blow to henderson standing up. good job by handerson, i didnt know he was so heavy(195).. i love his overhead right


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*yeahhh*

Boy can throw blows man hes freakn bad...u think he could take Matt Hughes?? i think he has a Great chance...you know just for conversation


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

I was hoping for Vitor to win so we could eventually see a rematch with him and Wand, but it wasn't to be. It would be nice for Wand to able to take revenge for one of his worst losses. Hopefully in the next MW tournament, those two will fight in the opening round. That's the only way I can see Vitor getting to fight the champ since as it stands now, Vitor doesn't deserve a title shot at all.


----------



## blackskimmer (Oct 15, 2006)

Well someone on these forums (i think) wrote that vitor is one of the most inconsistent fighters in MMA. They are right. When the guy is on it seems he is unbeatable, and no one on earth could stop him. Then other days he shows up and you wonder what was so great about him in the first place?

Time to hire a sports pyschologist I think.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*lol*

i guess i need to check up on him i just saw him fight in one of the Bushidos...i guess i need to see him fight more...but yea i heard the same thing about him that hes a on and off fighter...:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*hmm*

or maybe it was a Critical Conflict or total elimination...i dunno im scatter brained right now 

WAT EVER


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

liveson777 said:


> or maybe it was a Critical Conflict or total elimination...i dunno im scatter brained right now
> 
> WAT EVER


not being a **** but its critical countdown. vitor lost what he had after a few beatings in the ufc, chuck, tito, and randy. plus the loss of his sister. here is an excerpt from his wikipedia page. check the last part about his sister, pretty sad, i know it would take a toll on me.

His next major fight was on February 2, 2004 against Randy Couture, a rematch, after Vitor lost the first. Despite agonizing over his sister Priscila Belfort who disappeared on January 9, Vitor won the fight in 49 seconds when a seam from his glove cut Couture's eyelid, prompting a referee stoppage. Another rematch took place on August 21, 2004. Couture didn't consider that fight to be the rubber match, but rather a continuation of the second fight. Couture won via doctor stoppage after the third round, due to accumulated punishment and a cut which was opened by Couture. (As of March 28, 2006, Priscila is presumed by Brazilian authorities to have been kidnapped and killed, by suspected drug dealers.[1])

unfortunantly he probably would have a hard time switching careers at this point in his life. so i guess he just keeps doing the only thing he knows how to do. maybe they will do another comeback tuf show, and he can get on it.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*THANKS i couldnt rememer what it was lol*

Man thats sad....that really sux


----------



## hbdale309 (Oct 15, 2006)

At least Vitor has a hot ass wife to go home to. 
check her out:

 Joana Prado


----------



## Stonewall44 (Oct 19, 2006)

i wouldn't say dan beat up Vitor. It just seems like Vitor gases early on & is in trouble if he can't end it quick , but Dan is good & i think Vitor is till dangerous & is still capable of ending fights quick with his hands.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Split said:


> vitor is not impressive at all, i think hes finished. hes got great grappling, but his "fast hands" are not so great anymore... not sure, but i dont think he landed(or even tried) a single blow to henderson standing up. good job by handerson, i didnt know he was so heavy(195).. i love his overhead right


HE was 195 b/c he didnt bother cutting weight for the fight. He usually walks around 200lbs.


----------

